# Reedy's Merlin Purple 225



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys so some of you may have seen my last nightmare of a TT (viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1054049)

I purchased a merlin purple one the other day with 1 previous owner, full service history and so far she drives like a dream.

Scanned the car today with vagcom, has 1 fault pop up, which is a faulty alarm siren.

Need to do a check over her, Think one of the wishbone bushes is starting to perish but again no biggy. Excuse to poly bush her :lol:

Couple of photos of her


















Will get more images once i've gave her a bit of a detail which will probably be next weekend.

Fingers crossed I have much more luck with this one then my other :lol:

List of things done so far :lol: :

Excuse the stuff below, Helps me keep track of whats been done over the ownership :lol:

Wiper motor earth failed - Cleaned up contacts good as gold.
Tbelt changed - Gates kevlar used for peace of mind. 10th December
Catch can installed and check valve deleted (Vented to atmosphere)
Windscreen replaced (Autoglass)
Service done 8th oct - Oil change, Pickup pipe replaced, Fuel filter changed, Air filter changed, Spark plugs changed


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome back ..... Cool colour 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I loved your aviator car sir but merlin is also a very nice colour 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I can't lie, I do love the aviator grey tt's. The one thing I didn't like from my previous was the grey interior, the black feels so much better, especially the headliner.

I've wanted a purple car since my first car just could never afford the spray job. So kinda fell in love with it straight away when I found it.

My original plan was to find a 225 with a v6 or a votex front bumper on them but the only ones that have came about lately have been abused toys.

So I'm thinking honey comb grill, front splitter (unsure of which), possibly quattro badge under number plate, v6 rear valance/spoiler lip.

We'll see how I get on though before I get carried away :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Lookin good/well maintained at least .
Fingers xed .


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

Stunning, never seen one in that colour. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice I'm thinking this could get interesting


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Looks lovely , great colour !


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks v clean, goodluck


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

How nice it is to see another one in the same colour! Not many of them about I've seen one up in Oban, I'm in the NE and you now down there we should get a wee club going, hope you get on well with this one, cheers

Stevie


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks guy, Yea hopefully I actually get to sort this out to my tastes rather then my last :lol:.

Not much of an update but service is due in 2500 miles. So bought a load of service items. Belts due middle of next year so I'm just going to go ahead and do it early. So that's my goal for next weekend.

Sat in her today and noticed the needles got a slight bounce to it.

Was sat around 800-850 with the slight bounce.

I changed the MAF over to one i had from my previous tt (Was an exchange reconditioned bosch one ECP do which was never used due to her blowing up).

The revs calmed down a bit but still had a slight bounce.

I cleaned the TB, disconnected battery for 10mins,turned ignition on for couple of minutes (Heard some clicking and whining coming from the TB so I assumed it alligned it). But now when I start it, it's sat at 1k rpm and back to bouncing.

I'm assuming it could have a PCV leak which if thats the case I've planned on installing a catch can on the weekend so I can check if its split or anything whilst the mani's off.

Other than that I've not had much time on her drives like a dream it's just the idling issue I have atm.

Jay


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The needle bounce is a minor issue after your last project, nothing that a bit of fettling can't sort


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

That is true :lol:

I'm hoping its pcv, can the N75 cause issues like that? I haven't had chance to check vagcom but what symptons would n75 could if it's that? Lean?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

N75 no, i would'nt be concerned by a bit of needle bounce if that's all there is to worry about your winning, it's pretty standard to find minor air leaks on the TT, track down and eliminate via replacement or delete.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

That's my plan.

Carbon Canister delete as well if I can remember how to do it :lol:

I just realised some stuff that I ordered off of FleaBay earlier is being delivered to my previous address :lol: :lol: [smiley=bomb.gif]

Luckily with it being a pub, all the locals know me so if its too late to change it hopefully I can get it off the new owner :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mine goes 740-760 at idle .. allways has since I started logging..do I see the needle move, yeh if I look at it long enough,not too worried as long as it doesnt sound rough/odd.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Quick update:

Managed to get my trust old baked bean can on the tt today and as expected the pcv system has a leak (unsure how many) was pretty much gushing when pumping air down there. Got my hand underneath the inlet manifold and I believe its the 90 degree hose after the suction pump. I also may have torn it worse then it already was as it's not popping up eml (Haven't checked the vagcom yet but I assume its going to point to a leak of some sort).

On a positive note. I'll be doing the catch can tomorrow (Have silicone pcv hoses from my last tt which is a bonus shame their red though).

Also took delivery of some goodies.










The green cotton air filter isn't brand new but didn't even cover 100 miles in the other TT so I'm going to re use that.

Hopefully my sump sealant comes tomorrow.

Also had a mind fart. Thought I had a spare crank breather (90 degree elbow) just incase (most likely) the one on her at the moment is perished. Turns out I don't. Just for a laugh I thought i'd check out how much gsf would charge for one... Well you can click the link to be amused.

https://www.gsfcarparts.com/013vg0250

So debating on condition of the elbow I could be stung by gsf as I need the car Monday....

Jay


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So this weekend I didn't get all I wanted done but managed to sort out the pcv system, paint a few bits and install the catch can, spark plugs and air filters.

Mother wasn't happy but heres some bits taking a bath :lol:










My dipstick funnel was brittle and snapped to pieces so had to order a new one. Luckily my elbow joint off the crank breather was in suprisingly good condition just needed a clean so that was a plus!.

Stripped the manifold off and got greeted by a well known sight from my old TT :lol:










Haven't got many progress shots as my phone died early but here's after:


















Ignore the red hoses that was all I had about till my delivery arives. And Yes. I forgot to paint the charge pipe clamps :lol:

Couldn't get the inlet plastic cover thingy off as the screws we're rusted in and the heads previously rounded so I had to smash that off. Great excuse for a shiny quattro metal one right? :lol:

Also as I lost light I relised I forgot to put a jubilee clamp on one of the underside inlet manifold ports so that will have to be a tomorrow after work job but she's looking pretty swell. Used nail varnish and the girlfriend to paint the engine cover for me :lol:

Needs a good clean and tidy up but that will come when I have time overall I'm pretty happy how it went.

Jay


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Does the catch vent to atmosphere or go back to the TIP, either way you may have oil fumes sucked into the cabin.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I've got this sort of set up 









I was a bit worried about that but i'll see how it is and move the can/filter if need be.


----------



## BadgerFerret (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice car, JR - I'd been eyeing that one on fleabay myself, and noticed it had been snapped up.

Did you get to meet the "one previous lady doctor owner"? Was a good and specific description, I thought...!


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi there mate no it was a trader who had it as a partex I believe but the car had a full check over by myself (joys of getting raped by my previous tt) full service history, tracker fitted, documentation in the previous drs name etc. Picked her up for 2300. Only thing it never stated specificly was when the belt was done but has a stamp saying its due next year but will be getting it done earlier just for peace of mind.

Theres a few nicks over the body but i couldnt expect a bear perfect body on a 130k 14 year old car. Itll polish up well and theres maybe 3 little chips at most. Not even the top rails have started corroding which is a plus.

Ja6


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely colour - one of my top 3 choices

Aviator grey,
Merlin purple,
Kingfisher blue.

Not listed in any particular order


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks mate. I think that was half my trouble with my aviator grey tt. Fell in love with the colour. Determined to have it a d didnt know much in regard to common issues so went ahead and got it anyway.

Have to work this weekend so belts been delayed until next weekend now 

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

If you need the vacuum suction pipe under the inlet and the one way valve that fits inside the pipe going up to the Pcv I have brand new ones sitting here for you :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh hello there sandy. Long time no speak pal. Hopefully this one treats me better. 

In regards to the pump thanks mate but i bought one for the old tt didnt i but probably only ran like 100-200 miles on it so i salvaged all the replaced parts that i did.

Had issues with my wipers packing up on the way to work yesterday. Cardiff to manchester. Half hour in boom wipers packed up. Was an eventful drive. Hoping the weather holds up tomorrow to have a alright drive home. Got some rain x as a back up if it does pour down.

Also my esp light came on towards the end of the journey. Now it seems to have gone again. Im assuming its maf related. Hopefully the codes stored betime i get home :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally got round to doing the oil change today.

Dropped the sump and noticed a few bits from my cracked dipstick tube in the bottom so glad I Done it now rather then later.
CHanged the pickup whilst I was there.

Had a fist fight with the oil filter to get him off, I may look like a coal miner right now but I won.
And changed the fuel filter in case it hasnt had one in its lifetime or whatever.

Will whack it on vagcom tomorrow to see what was causing my esp to come on and off. And will look into the wiper issue I have and go from there.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Double post


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Well this is an odd feeling. I literally tackle everything with the assumption of worst case after my previous TT.

So i finally got round to tackling my wipers and seeing why they wern't working. Took them out tried what Hoggy said with the earth and this happened:



http://imgur.com/qUx6TvH


Stripped the motor down cleaned up the pin and the motor body where it touches and now I have this :lol:



http://imgur.com/xwGxA


Brilliant news 

In regards to the audio, I'm no longer walling it for now and going to save for a single Sundown Audio SA-15. With the option to go 2x later down the line.

Still haven't cleaned her due to being so busy with work.

WIll keep you updated.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Well too good to be true :lol:

On route to work aand this happened.










Anyone know how much a replacement costs? Im with admiral so ill check to see if their excess is lower then my actual insurance excess.

Love my luck lol.

Jay


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

That's crap. Do you have windscreen cover - I had mine done recently for about £75.00 through the insurance and that was a whole new screen.

I think otherwise it's a few hundred quid - thankfully I didn't have to ask!!!


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I just checked my policy. And luckily its on there. 95 excess. Bit of luck as i dont normally go out of my way to add cover. :roll:

Booked with autoglass tomorrow.

Im more gutted about my dab aerial  ill try get it off but potentially need a new one


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So today I finally got my windscreen replaced. Was originally booked for 3pm-5pm on thursday but they cancelled on me at 2:38pm... Which I was not happy about.

So two days booked off work. Would have been same price to send in to audi with what I've lost with being off work. Not very happy with autoglass one bit.

Came this morning I had no time scale of when they was going to come. I told him on the phone anytime after 10am, he arrived at 9.

Then after he's gone I've noticed he's used the suction cups on the body work instead of the passenger window. So not even the slightest bit happy. Also rubbed dirt away on the roof for a suction cup with a dry rag or something.

Not sure if the paints marked but the car isn't clean so I'm assuming theres going to be at least surface scratches when cleaned.

I'm waiting a reply from their complaints department. Shouldn't matter that I only paid the insurance excess (£95), Still should do their job to the standards.

And to make things worse. Ordered my iphone x yesterday. Planned on selling my s7 edge today privately. Till somehow I cracked the screen at 11 last night.

Not the greatest of weekend :lol:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Did you walk under a ladder, trip over a black cat and knock over a mirror or something?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol: You'd bloody think so wouldn't you haha.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

that's a strange looking crack in the w/s, how did it happen,


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure, Wasn't a stone or anything just must have happened on the way to work, Noticed it when I pulled up. Temperature could be another cause.

I'm assuming where I had th scuttle panel off I cleaned up the runners and the bottom of the w/s, Possibly could have been a gap where it's been used to the grime/dirt and had movement whilst driving.

Unsure but lets hope the AutoGlass one lasts :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally got round to starting this today:

Woke up a bit later then expected so didn't manage to finish in time before i lost light 


















Should get it finished tomorrow :lol:

Had a nightmare getting the wheel off, took me a good 2 hours . And the waterpump.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Two hours to get the wheel off ?? . Not a good start. 
I always stuff some rag in any pipe opening such as the turbo outlet hose in your picture. It's unlikely anything will drop in there but if it does and you don't notice or don't see it than it's an expensive time.
Good luck today .


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I know. Was a horrid start.
And yes I know mate. There is black gloves stuffed just inside the 2 boost hoses


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So carried on with the belt this morning and was greeted with this:










Not the greatest of days but had to get it done for today.

Had a b**** getting the belt on but got there in the end.


















(The engine is secured in that photo as much as it looks like it isn't :lol:, Had axle stands and the jack as a precaution :lol:.

Froze my tits off too , currently defrosting :lol:, but all is well with her. Hopefully it keeps snowing so I can enjoy the quattro 8) 8)


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well done for getting in done on a day like today, don't forget to turn the esp off for snow driving


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers mate, It was horrid. Probably worse then when I done the clutch on my previous . But hey ho got piece of mind that theres a nice shiny belt on her now. I've put the detailing on hold till after the new year when the weather brightens up.

Few little bits I need to do:

Few hoses changed to silicone (And red to black).
Haldex service
I have a spare thermostat & housing so may put that on
Still need to change the bush (not urgent just annoying squeek has developed).
Temp needle is playing up (Heater panel reading correct), Not going to bother changing till dash pixels go awol. 
Carbon canister delete (God I shoulda done this before the timing belt. Those plastic hoses are annoying.).
Rear pads need doing soon, got a full set of pads all round ready for her.

Then onto the mods:

Probably looking to do the following.

Would love a votex kit. But their too damn expensive, same with v6 bumper .

Mesh grill, With badge.
V6 Valance
V6 Spoiler lip
Some kind of splitter (undecided at the moment)
Audio install, Going to fabricate a double din surround as I can't justify the cost they are.
Ideally after some 19's, and some lowering springs. Unsure on which yet. Wanted BBS Speedlines, with the face painted merlin purple and the lip chromed. but unsure if it'll look too "black on black" style as it is pretty dark colour.
Window tints.
Stage 1 map, unsure on who yet. Was debating revo. But may get a custom one from someone local, heard good things from GotBoost in swansea.

Probably end up doing more. Don't really want to go stupid power as I'm going to save for a s3 at some point over the next few years.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Monitored the realtime coolant temp on the heater panel on the way to work today. It's definatley staying below 90. So i'll get that stat installed on the weekend.

And sadly. A drastic thing happened.

My heated seat switch has completely died now  (was just the lights playing up before). I assume it's just a replacement switch jobby but damn my ass was cold today :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Just a small update, My SMD LED's arrived today for the speedo, heater panel etc. Going to be going purple with these. Sadly I forgot to order paint for the needles.

Most likely get it done next weekend


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Well had ago at doing the heater panel smd conversion.

Ran out of LED's, Should have more coming during the week. along with some translucent plastic.

Heres a sneak peak though :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Did some of the 3mm LED swap today whilst waiting for my other SMD's to come.
I'll post a few images of the switches apart incase anyone wants to have ago at it yourself. It's a timely job and a lot of swear words shall be used :lol:

I've left the hazard switch red, swapped the amber/red lights on the rear heated windscreen around so its now purple with side lights and red (pinky/purple) when active. Also left the heated seat stages red as I won't be getting custom dials yet so will be bits of red here and there.

Anyway started out with the heated seat switches. And BOOM injured already. Decided to impale myself pretty decently with this:









With results in this:









Looks petty right? My hands in agony. It went pretty deep. Had to tug on it to pull it out :lol:.
Swelled up pretty instantly:









But hey ho, Cracked on with me f'ing and blinding and it was apart.

Casing off









Twisty bit off









Red led's are accessed here, I never changed mine though: 









Finished that, Bit of a b**** to do with the ribbon still attached but do able. Went onto the rear window heater switch:

Comes apart easy enough, Just slides out:









LED's are here, Right is amber, left is red. (Red when off, amber when on), I swapped the red over, and added a purple for off.









Got no photos of the ESP switch but it's exactly the same as the rear heated window, but instead of 2 bulb's, it has just the one.

Left the Hazard switch red but here's the switch torn apart:

















Interior light, both map lights are the same switch, different cover (And positive pin location), But LED wise it's the same.

Have to melt/remove the plastic holding the negative lines (gold, clear plastic) to remove the switches:









Center switch is pretty easy, once cover is off you'll see two LED's, Just turn the switch over, unsolder them and pull them out with tweezer: 









Map lights are a bit different, heres them with original LED's in: 

















LED's pull back on themselves eposing them. My original resistor wiring snapped as they get brittle when bent so soldered them to the track.


























Hopefully my SMD's arrive tomorrow so I can finish it off. But here's the switched. For some reason they look different colour but their the same in person.


























Time to bath and rest my hand :lol:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome work. Wish I could do stuff like that!


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice can't Waite it see it all finished and fitted


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Just realised the colours remind me of my VW Bora interior. You should do this as a service - I'm sure people would post switches out to you for modification.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers yellow



ProjectMick said:


> Just realised the colours remind me of my VW Bora interior. You should do this as a service - I'm sure people would post switches out to you for modification.


I was debating it, but unsure on what cost's etc as it is pretty time consuming (Although im being extra cautious).

Should have the rest of the SMD's done tonight as they've arrived. I'll spray the ally coloured bits tomorrow and hopefully get it finished as I need it for work Monday :lol:

For some reason my iphones picking them up as blue (maybe street lights causing it), so ill drive somewhere dark when done and get a few snaps.

I'm just hoping the the purple with the red bits on the dashpod dont clash. Got quoted £295 for the disc done in purple instead of red. A bit too steep for my liking


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sneak Peak.


















Time to battle with getting the needles lined up :') wish me luck.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Ran into a bit of an issue, everythings in and working.

But for some reason the dis screens (speedo/heater panel) are showing up like a light baby blue ish colour. 
Kind of mind stumped me why its doing it as im asuming the purple bulbs passing through a white translucent filter instead of the orange. Its also showing with an almost identical coloured font for the displayed text on the center screen on the middle of the speedometer. The rest have readable font. The centre screen has like a hologram sheet behind it and some kind of wire ran in the shapes of diamonds.

Anyone got knowledge in how these work ?

Ive always thought the leds act as backlight pass through the filter then the screen.

Mind boggled as on my corsa they had white leds passive through a coloured filter from what i can recall. Had to change to coloured leds and white filter on that and it displayed the led colour.

Couple of photos can see the orange filter, underneath is a screen which is hologrammy (guessing a diffuser or some kind).

















Basically sits like this:

Screen
Orange Filter
Hologram sheet
SMD LED's
PCB

Cheers.

Edit


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally managed to take some photos without my iPhone turning the lights blue....

I'll post a kind of step by step of what I done.

Stripped the Speedo down









Shot of the speedo board udner the screen, (not the top two rows is the orange part of the center DIS, I left these OEM, as their 2 colour led's. (Red orange warning lights).

















Stepper motors, Needles, and screen housing.









Dash pod and heater panel ally parts sprayed satin black

















Heater panel put together, with the clock adjust pins, and needles painted. (if your doing this, Make sure you only paint the underside of the needle, and dont spray the underside of the actual mounting point. Your needles won't light up.

















Now some final shots, Ignore the headunit i'ts getting changed eventually. Also I've messaged a few other places in regards to custom speedo discs. So hopefully find a reasonably cheaper way to get rid of the red on there.

















Never got shots of the center light, mirror adjustment or lock/unlock button. But I did notice I haven't changed the red LED in the cig lighter tray, and the 3 buttons where the fuel flap release is.

Can see what I mean about the blue screen's there. their all readable apart from the center one which is readable its just hard to read. I'm going to try adding a purple filter instead of the white. I've posted on a few other forums and asked the german guy with the green roadster who has done the green conversion but I don't think he's willing to explain how he's done it (judging from his facebook post where I asked).

Cheers Jay


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work 8)


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers mate


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Woopsies went to get my 2 rear tyres repaired today as they had a slow puncture.

He took one off looked fine, took the other looked like this:










Looked worse before they deflated it. Turns out the other had a weakened wall as well.

Got 2 budgets put on her for now, plan on going 19's eventually i'll keep the std wheels for winter wheels eventually.

Ordered my headlight stuff as well, halos, sequentials. Give it ago myself on the weekend if I have time. Also got some pads to fit as the back are low.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Few goodies to fit over the weekend.

Saw a MK1 the other day with sequential indicators, not really a fan so I've decided to go down the route of having similar but rather then sequential, they will just blink like normal indicators.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

JayReed said:


> Few goodies to fit over the weekend.
> 
> Saw a MK1 the other day with sequential indicators, not really a fan so I've decided to go down the route of having similar but rather then sequential, they will just blink like normal indicators.


Are you going to do the headlight inserts purple while you have them split? 8)


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm unsure at the moment, I like the look of gloss black, unsure how purple will look. I'll quickly do a photoshop and see 

Edit: After looking at these I'm definitely swaying towards the purple. I guess I'll get someone to mix me up some merlin :lol:


















Dont mind the rushed photoshop, almost bed time :lol:

Hmm these look so good though


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Managed to change the rear pads/discs today.

Lack of funds drove the car to this... (Slate away)










Yea I know. Disappointing. But hey ho it wasn't all me. These was the pads off the bad side (Above photo). Look at all the rust front the grinding in the background and over the wheel 










The inner pad seems to have rusted it self stuck, Hence the meat still on the pad.

Surprisingly the caliper was fine. Here's the new stuff on nice and shiny :lol:










Still got to do the front pads tomorrow. Need to clean all the orange crap off of everything as well :lol:

A side note as well, You can see the top rubber in the rear spring is split. Is this a MOT failure? Doesn't seem bad enough to effect it.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Work in progress but I prefer black inserts too....


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll do you a deal. Gimme the votex kit and I'll love you for a long time :lol: , looks awesome dude


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

We'red you get the headlights? They look excellent. Are you going to buy new lenses for them before fitting?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

They are not mine mate, Their ones that Tom does (unsure if hes on here, hes ona fb group).

Their basically sprayed Audi Phantom Black, Angel eyes, clear indicator lenses with sequential indicators (Not too keen on these).

I'll be basically copying them apart from the sequentials, Going for static looks rather than the sweep effect.

In regards to lenses, I'll be wet sanding and polishing mine back to flat.

Fitted the front pads today, old one's had plenty of meat but changed them anyway.

Noticed I have a split in my inner passenger CV joint boot. So need to change that now. Will make a new post on this
\

Jay


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sp she paased her MOT today, failed originally as i got grease on the front disk doing the cv boot :lol:, had to be flushed and they changed the brake fluid for me :twisted:

Had two advisories, one which im not so worried about as i plan on changing it anyway, subframe has a slight dent in it, must have hit something underneath at some point in her life, (not structually impairing just annoying knowing its there.)

The other is oil leak which i posted up about.

It is in fact coming from my catch can so i may have to rethink my setup on that.

Its spitting oil out of the top breather of the can. Not enough to warrant topping up every now and again but its sptting.

With the filter removed and engine runing you can see smoke pulsing out of the top. Whoch from what im aware the tts do breath a bit. (My catch can setup can be seen on page two).

Anyone know why it would spit through the filter? Can is baffled internally with filter on the top.

Other than those niggles shes running well. Still havent done the haldex service yet as funds have been toght last couplw of months so thats next on the agenda. Along with a gearbox oil change just for poece of mind.

Jay


----------



## Marcwithac (Mar 18, 2018)

Another great thread mate. Keep it coming!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Looking awesome Jay [smiley=dude.gif]

Please get some decent tyres when funds permit as those are sti** and dangerous for Quattro


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Haven't been on recently due to working away
these wheels wont be on the car long, how come their bad for the quattro? Getting me worried as my abs light/esp light came on over the weekend (dont drive it much as i get a lift to work) havent had time to vagcom it yet.

Waiting on my rebate to get some "summer wheels" which ill happily spend more on tyres. Funds at the time where limited.

Other than that not much has changed with the motor at the moment. Trying to save for a house with the girlfriend which hopefully can include a garage.

Ideally want to strip most of it and get it powdercoated etc.

Time will tell :lol:


----------



## Ashs_Gte (Jul 14, 2015)

THE best coloured TT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richphela (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi there
I've just bought a purple 225 and 
I'm in love!!
It's nice to see another beauty, I adore mine but it shows an oil sensor fault.There's no oil problem though. 
Can anyone help?
Cheers all!


----------



## richphela (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi there
I've just bought a purple 225 and 
I'm in love!!
It's nice to see another beauty, I adore mine but it shows an oil sensor fault.There's no oil problem though. 
Can anyone help?
Cheers all!


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Love the colour!


----------



## Martin05tt (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes me too on a sunny day this colour looks fantastic. M


----------

